# Asa crosswalk code for 64635



## jebapriyaben (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi,

Could anyone please help us out with the 2013 asa crosscode for 64635 ?


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 16, 2013)

I use 01936 and report 4256F if under sixty minutes. Or 01936-1p 4255F if it is sixty minutes or more and is MAC.


----------



## jebapriyaben (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. But why do certain clients ask for 01922 to be coded for this, any ideas ?


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 17, 2013)

I am not sure why the client requests 01992.  The fact that imaging guidance/fluoroscopy is required it fits the description of a percutaneous image guided procedure on the spine. I think the concept that the ASA does not want to state exactly which anesthesia code should be used for pain management procedure doesn't make sense when the decision open and some of the anesthesia codes could potentially fall under PQRS measures I think they should reconsider this since PQRS is now just part of the claim these days.


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jul 18, 2013)

I think the other important point in this is that 01992 is for injections only, and RFA does not involve any type of injection, so 01991/01992 would be inappropriate simply based on correct coding procedures.


----------

